# Dobrý mejdan!



## elusive

Товарищи, подскажите что это за слово такое - mejdan? В словарях не вижу, ни в одном...


----------



## bibax

mejdan (divoký/bujný večírek) = _сленг._ дикая/бу́йная вечеринка;


----------



## elusive

bibax said:


> mejdan (divoký/bujný večírek) = _сленг._ дикая/бу́йная вечеринка;



Отлично! спасибо большое!
А кстати есть он-лайн словари со сленгом? Или вы это слово из жизни знаете?


----------



## bibax

Я знаю это слово уже с детства, из фильма "В джазе только девушки" ("Někdo to rád horké").

 - IS THIS A PRIVATE *CLAMBAKE*?
 - YES, IT'S PRIVATE. GO AWAY.
 ...
 - HEY, HONEY, WHAT'S UP?
 - PARTY IN UPPER 7!
- HEY, THERE'S A *PARTY* IN UPPER 7. = *Na sedmičce je mejdan.* 

_Clambake_ (an informal party or gathering, especially a noisy and lively one) также значит _mejdan_. И как в России?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

elusive said:


> (...) А кстати есть он-лайн словари со сленгом? (...)


Загляните сюда - нормальный чешско-русский словарь (source: classes.ru)
_mejdan: вечеринка, пирушка, гулянка_

Ещё приходит на ум слово "тусовка" _разг.  1) Встреча развлекательного характера.  2) Неофициальная встреча. _(source: poiskslov.com)


----------



## elusive

Enquiring Mind said:


> Загляните сюда - нормальный чешско-русский словарь



Супер словарь! Наконец-то нашла перевод слова "furt", которое в речи слышала постоянно. Жаль только что там перевод однозначный, одной фразой, без вариаций. Но и еще парочку таинственных слов там было. Спасибо вам!



bibax said:


> Я знаю это слово уже с детства, из фильма "В джазе только девушки"



bibax, а можете посоветовать где поискать фильмы на чешском с субтитрами? (чешскими желательно)
Я из чешских "торрентов" знаю только uloz.to, но там не все есть. Например, не нашла там фильм "Nicostratos" ("Пеликан").


----------

